# ¿Diferencia de sonido entre NE5532 VS NE5534?



## AMiranda (Ago 4, 2010)

Hola a todos,

Como ya sabeis el IC NE5534/32 son muy usados y apreciados en el mundo del audio, buenos, bonitos, baratos ;-)

La principal diferencia entre ambos es que el 34 sólo tiene un canal y el 32 dos.

A parte de eso, ¿pensáis que habrá diferencia a nivel de sonido entre ambos?

¿Habrá diferencia de calidad de audio incluso entre diferentes marcas y tiradas?

por lo que veo en sus datasheet tienen diferencias en especificaciones como el slew rate....

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/N/E/5/5/NE5532.shtml

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/N/E/5/5/NE5534.shtml

el NE5532 está compensado internamente, mientras que el NE5534 no...

digo yo que esto afectaría al sonido...


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 8, 2010)

Hola AlbertoMiranda

Dices que la principal diferencia entre ambos es que el 34 solo tiene un canal y el 32 tiene dos.

Pero analizando las hojas de datos veo que hay otras diferencias.
La respuesta en frecuencia es mejor en uno que en otro.
La velocidad de respuesta también es mejor en uno que en otro.

Esos 2 parámetros son importantes en un sistema de audio.
El ancho de la respuesta en frecuencia (Power bandwidth) mientras más ancho podemos reproducir frecuencias más altas y más bajas.

La velocidad de respuesta (Slew rate) mientras más rápida sea podemos reproducir más fielmente las ondas sonoras. Esto es: la forma de onda de la salida se asemejará más a la forma de onda de entrada.

Claro que comercialmente diríamos que instalar el más económico sería lo mejor. Pero,
Pon, por ejemplo, a un Buen músico a escuchar la misma melodía con uno y con otro y seguro él te dirá que en uno se escucha la música con mejor definición que con el otro.

Con uno se podrían escuchar mejor los Violines y los trombones mientras que en el otro si se oirían pero con menos definición.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 8, 2010)

El integrado que trajo a cacho al foro  

La caracteristicas son similares, aunque dependiendo el uso puede que sean significativas o no, por lo menos en el caso de audio a ambos integrados los he reemplazado con el MC4558


----------



## Cacho (Ago 8, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> El integrado que trajo a cacho al foro...


La versión SMD de ese integrado. Los DIP los consigo sin problemas 


Ratmayor dijo:


> La caracteristicas son similares, aunque dependiendo el uso puede que sean significativas o no, por lo menos en el caso de audio a ambos integrados los he reemplazado con el MC4558


Los 4558 son más ruidosos y tienen una distorsión mayor.
En uno solo, la diferencia no la vas a porder notar y difícilmente la puedas medir (hace falta instrumental muy preciso). En un sistema como una consola o cosas similarss, donde hay 6 o 7 por los que pasa la señal antes de salir... Ahí se hace más evidente.

Por lo del Slew Rate... Hay mucha mentira alrededor de eso Mr. Carlos. En audiofrecuencia es relativamente poca la importancia de ese parámetro.
Llamamos a doña Matemática y vemos que en una onda de 20kHz (lo más agudo que un humano puede oír), el período es de 1/20000s. O sea, son 50us.

El operacional será alimentado con +-15V (típicamente) así que démosle un margen de 5V extras y supongamos que alimentamos el asunto con +-20V. Su salida tendrá que oscilar entonces entre +20V y -20V como máximo, eso son 40V.
Deberá variar entonces 40V en medio período, lo que significa que esa onda tendrá una tasa de variación (Slew Rate) que satisfaga esos 40V en 25us. Si en 25us cambia 40V, en 1us habrá de cambiar 1,6V.

Conclusión: Con un "espantoso" Slew Rate de 1,6V/us, lento y cochinazo como parece, alcanza y sobra (recordar los +-20V de alimentación) para cualquier aplicación de audio que se quiera.
Si el operacional es más rápido que este mínimo, no se logra ninguna mejora. Es como un país donde lo más rápido que se puede andar en la carretera son 60km/h. Circular con una Ferrari sólo te daría status, pero llegás al mismo tiempo que el que anda en un auto rumano todo roto.

Convengamos que operacionales que no den ese Slew Rate de 1,6V/us hay pocos, el que se me viene a la cabeza es el 741 (creado en los '60s) con 0,5V/us. Los modernos es raro que bajen de 4v/us.
De todas formas, si se alimenta el 741 con menos tensión o no se le exige una salida de más de 6Vp anda perfecto para reproducir audio.

Saludos


----------



## tomoni (Oct 26, 2010)

Exacto, es como dicen Carlos y Cacho, existen muchas diferencias entre estos, incluso el 5532 y el 5534 están diseñados para trabajar con menor impedancia en la entrada y la relimentación a diferencia de los 4558 471 etc.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 27, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> . . . Los 4558 son más ruidosos y tienen una distorsión mayor . . .



El 4558 es frecuentemente usado en los amplificadores Peavey, entonces la calidad del sonido tambien depende del circuito impreso.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 27, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Los 4558 son más ruidosos y tienen una distorsión mayor


En todo caso usaría un TL082 que es de mejor calidad...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 1, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> El 4558 es frecuentemente usado en los amplificadores Peavey, entonces la calidad del sonido tambien depende del circuito impreso.


Claro que depende del diseño del PCB. Es bastante más importante de lo que se suele pensar.

El Autoroute de cualquier programa de diseño deja mucho que desear en general y no te da buenos resultados. Se puede usar como una buena aproximación inicial, pero usualmente más del 80% conviene hacerlo a mano.
Como decía antes, el 4558 no es una maravilla, pero es muy barato y el resultado que da en aplicaciones con una ganancia baja/media en señales de audio es más que muy aceptable.



Ratmayor dijo:


> En todo caso usaría un TL082 que es de mejor  calidad...


¿Mejor calidad? Definí ese punto, que ahí caemos en una ambigüedad.

Tiene un THD menor que el 4558, pero la entrada es FET y no BJT. En algunos casos (configuraciones, mejor dicho) vas a tener mejores resultados con los 4558 que con los 082...
En general te conviene cambiar uno con entrada BJT por otro BJT (el NE5532, por ejemplo) y los FET por FET, aunque van a andar los unos en lugar de los otros.

Saludos


----------



## Luisliendo88 (Jul 1, 2021)

Bienas noches muy buen debate amigos. 
En conclusion cual creen que se puede usar y aprovechar al 100% para aplicacion de audio . 
A mi parecer el 4548


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2021)

Luisliendo88 dijo:


> A mi parecer el 4548


Estas reviviendo un tema sin actividad de 11 años de antigüedad, pero el amplificador operacional mas apto para audio es el NE5532 o algunas de sus versiones de terceras fuentes.


----------

